# Slight differences in Name



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Experts,

My name has slight differences across experience and qualification documents.
e.g.
Passport: Kapil Onkarnath Khanna
Degree Certificate: Kapil O Khanna
Experience certificate: Kapil Khanna (i.e. no middle name)

What will I need to provide NZ immigration for them to accept all these documents under my identity?

Thanks,
Kapil


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

kapilok said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My name has slight differences across experience and qualification documents.
> e.g.
> ...


I'm sure you won't have to provide anything. Surely common sense will prevail. Immigration will have you birth certificate as proof of your name 

I'd just provide the normal documentation and only supply further evidence if it's asked for.


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

I had issues with my name. When I got my US green card as a child my mother just used my first name because my whole name was too long for the signature block. I just had to get a sworn statement of explanation for immigration and all was good.


----------

